# Help with snowballs in fur!!



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Since we are all originally from a climate that rarely got snow . . and if we did it was only dustings . . I'm now having a big problem with snowballs on their legs and fur. I have sweaters and they keep snow off their backs, but the snow here now is 5 inches deep!!! Their legs become covered and matted with snow!! Carley HATES me to mess with her feet or legs so it has been like wresseling a wild shecat to towel her off. And thats IF you can catch her at all. She has also decited she loves to play in the snow . . . but has refused to poop yesterday or today cause she can't see or smell the grass. She buries her snout looking for grass and ends up with sticky balls on her face too. She has pooped in the house twice since yesterday cause shes frustrated trying to figure all this new snow stuff out! I kept her out 30 min this morning and she was shivering so I had to bring her in. Any suggestions??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh nanci - what a dilemma!
Cheeky carley, at least she's having fun 
Did you see the waterproof all in ones that I have, it may not completely eliminate the problem, but it would certainly help.
R&R don't go in the field with out them, and we don't have any snow....yet! X


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Haha, sorry, had to laugh! 
This is one of the reasons why so many here have those coats that cover their legs. It does melt pretty fast. Renee had recommended this stuff you rub on their feet to protect them from the cold and salt. At least for me, and I probably put it on too thick, it keeps the snow from clumping on the little toes.
Other than that, it's just warm them up, dry them off, at least for me!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I have seen the Equafleeces . . and they have onsies that cover their legs with a waterproofing exterior . . . but neither will MOVE at all when then have them on. Carley's is actually a bit small and she looks like a stuffed sausage in it, so I need to exchange for a larger size. I'm not used to very cold weather with snow too . . its 17 degrees here today with 5 inches of snow. By the time I have put on coat, rubbers, gloves and hoodie . . then put on their sweaters . . I need a nap!!!! They are used to going out 5-6 times per day and this routine or dressing . . no pooing for 30 minutes outside . . wressling for snow and sweater removal is a drag!! Do their feet get cold??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmm I've wondered about their feet getting cold


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

flowerchild said:


> Haha, sorry, had to laugh!
> This is one of the reasons why so many here have those coats that cover their legs. It does melt pretty fast. Renee had recommended this stuff you rub on their feet to protect them from the cold and salt. At least for me, and I probably put it on too thick, it keeps the snow from clumping on the little toes.
> Other than that, it's just warm them up, dry them off, at least for me!


Thanks Suze . . I'm just new to all of this snow and am a Type A worrier! Carley was shivering this morning and I just haven't gotten a routine down yet. We have light carpet and floors in the kitchen and no Mudd room so it seems like melting snow everywhere . . and mud. Sami is pretty good . . he will do his business and come when I call him . . . but Carley is a stubborn little Miss and romps in the snow til shes covered in snowballs . . then will stand shivering in the snow and refuses to come in cause she knows I'm going to towel her off! Lord . . . I keep going back to Donna's "I'm in control here . . I'm the boss here" thoughts!! lol


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Nanci said:


> I have seen the Equafleeces . . and they have onsies that cover their legs with a waterproofing exterior . . . but neither will MOVE at all when then have them on. Carley's is actually a bit small and she looks like a stuffed sausage in it, so I need to exchange for a larger size. I'm not used to very cold weather with snow too . . its 17 degrees here today with 5 inches of snow. By the time I have put on coat, rubbers, gloves and hoodie . . then put on their sweaters . . I need a nap!!!! They are used to going out 5-6 times per day and this routine or dressing . . no pooing for 30 minutes outside . . wressling for snow and sweater removal is a drag!! Do their feet get cold??


Just hung up the phone from a friend in Minnesota. It's -18F there, she always makes me feel so much better about our winters. I don't think it ever gets that cold here.

Bette doesn't seem to mind the cold at all, even on her feet. I tried boots on her and she did the same as yours--froze. I just put a jacket on her that covers her back and the stuff on her feet (lasts all day), and just dry her well when she comes in. But I don't have two--well, not 2 poos, and I'm used to snow. 
I feel for you, adjusting to the routine of bundling up to go out! Not just you, but the poos, too!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've read to spray the legs lightly with oil to prevent the snowballs forming. You can put Vaseline on the paws again to stop the snow sticking xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Top tip Karen! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I've read to spray the legs lightly with oil to prevent the snowballs forming. You can put Vaseline on the paws again to stop the snow sticking xx


I think someone suggested detangler spray before walks too last year...
I had to stand kiki in a sink of warm water to melt the balls off her legs enough to be able to get her fleece off one time. Luckily in England is such a novelty that we put up with the hassle fairly cheerfully.
I have to own up to having just had Kiki cut short, not because of Matt's but because it was taking me so long to keep her groomed - her coat is so soft and absorbant and her legs get so wet in long dew, or rain, soaked grass and they takes ages to dry - often still damp next time we go out. She doesn't like the long legged waterproof onesie, one leg or other always seems to go up inside it when she is running free.
So if they don't like coats and you don't like the process of de snowballing them, maybe a shorter hair cut would make it easier to manage, it will grow back by the time the weather improves.
I feel sorry for Carley - squatting in snow  Willow gets away with pooping inside )


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I may have some detangler spray . . I will try it. She did her first poop in the snow this afternoon for Freddy only! Don't you just love my details of her bowel habits! lol


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Living in the snowbelt I can share my perfect strategy. 1. Have them wear a wool sweater. 2. Marry someone who likes to give them a warm snow ball removal paw bath and towel dry every single time they come in!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I got the wool sweater part covered . . . but . . . Freddy does not like doing anything that brings the slightest displeasure to them!! He will not even brush them cause neither are crazy about it. I have heard him say many times "I'm gonna tell Meme on you and she's gonna be mad!!" (Thats my grandchildren name) I have only seen him correct them twice . . then caught him giving extra cuddles!! But the warm water is a good idea also . . I tried a blow dryer and that did NOT work. I will try the foot bath.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Nanci so funny!! Glad they love the snow enjoyed the video yesterday Equafleece is the best! Keeps them so clean except for the paws and head

Also a shorter coat helps Molly just got her buzz cut and it makes such a difference in the amount of stuff that gets stuck on her They look so happy do you have any pictures of the snow balls?? Molly hasn't had some yet not much snow here


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Nanci, hope you are coping ok, when Dudley was covered in snowballs the only option was to put him in the bath and then use the shower on him, it still took ages, but when I had left him to thaw out previously there had only been a few around his paws and he was still very wet a couple of hours later - just a note, don't use too warm water, it is better to use tepid so they don't warm up too quickly.


----------



## arc (Oct 23, 2013)

We don't really get much snow here so it's hard to imagine what it must be like but for the problem of her not being able to see the grass- how about you put a large plastic pot down so when she goes out just lift the pot away and there will be fresh grass for her? If you got a really large size that might work? When she's done just clean away and put the pot down again? Good luck


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I ordered an equafleece suit for Rufus last night. His sweaters keep him warm enough but his paws freeze and he is getting snowballs on his legs. I'm going to devise a way to attach boots to the sleeves so we don't lose them in the snow. Maybe little buttons with loops like they have on infant snowsuits, or maybe velcro loops? With the equafleece, a wool sweater, his coat and boots he'll be set to tackle -40. 

We got him mulberry. I wanted yellow (for safety) for HO likes his outfits to match.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frankie got a lot of snowballs where his actual balls used to be! We just put him in a warm bath and got em melted pretty fast. He was exhausted after the snow play and then the little leg bath.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I ordered an equafleece suit for Rufus last night. His sweaters keep him warm enough but his paws freeze and he is getting snowballs on his legs. I'm going to devise a way to attach boots to the sleeves so we don't lose them in the snow. Maybe little buttons with loops like they have on infant snowsuits, or maybe velcro loops? With the equafleece, a wool sweater, his coat and boots he'll be set to tackle -40.
> 
> We got him mulberry. I wanted yellow (for safety) for HO likes his outfits to match.


Can't wait to see Rufus in Mulberry! Gorgeous! 

Ps what does HO stand for?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm assuming OH backwards but may be wrong! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Rufus in Mulberry, gorgeous! Can't wait to see pics x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> I'm assuming OH backwards but may be wrong! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Half other?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

HO = Heartless one because she will not allow me another cockapoo! But don't tell her that if she ever posts here.  Tell her it is for Half Off becasue she likes sales so much!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> HO = Heartless one because she will not allow me another cockapoo! But don't tell her that if she ever posts here.  Tell her it is for Half Off becasue she likes sales so much!


Ooohhhhh hahahahaaha!! That's hilarious. You are so naughty! If only she knew!


----------

